# Thomson und D-Link im Netzwerk



## binderj1 (10. März 2014)

Hallo
Ich betreibe in DG einen Thomson TG585 Router wo einige Pc´s und ein Fileserver dranhängen, und Internet von allen möglich ist.
Nun möchte ich mein Netzwerk erweitern, da im EG (Wohnzimmer) ein Media-Center und ein weiterer PC meine Frau dazu gekommen.

Für diesen Zweck wollte ich einen D-Link Router DI-514 als Switch mit WLAN für Notebooks und Handys ins Lan-Netzwerk hängen (siehe Anhang).
Als Alternative zum DI-514 hätte ich noch den StraightCore WRT-312 zum Anbieten.


Leider gibts für die Geräte die am Switch hängen kein Internet und auch keinen Zugriff auf den Server.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiter helfen.

Lg Hannes.

P.S. WLAN vom Thomson Router funktioniert leider nicht, Signal zu schwach.


----------

